# Rear Shock absorbers



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just a quick question really. Im new to the Audi world so it might seem a little simple.

I have just fitted air ride suspension to my A6 avant and I now need new rear shock to handle the new low. I was wondering if anyone could suggest some that will be compatible with the lowness of the car? 

Basically:

What are the best? 
Where can I find them? 
And do they sell just the rear shock absorbers? 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have a look at Bilsteins - either the B6 or B8 (can't remember which) is designed for a lower ride height than standard which ought to do what you want. They're about £150 a corner iirc.


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Have a look at Bilsteins - either the B6 or B8 (can't remember which) is designed for a lower ride height than standard which ought to do what you want. They're about £150 a corner iirc.


 I think the B8's were the ones I was going to get but got some advice from a few people who said that they weren't the best idea because they aren't made to go as low as I am and would bottom out all the time. Are there any other options?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ah ok. Tricky then... 

Is it Quattro or FWD? I wonder if shocks from an ultra-low coilover set would work? A friend with a Quattro has Weitec and they go very low. 

If you can't find anything that way it may be worth talking to the manufacturers to see if a custom unit can be made. Both Gaz and Spax are UK-based and are very helpful when it comes to custom stuff :thumbup: 

Got any pics?


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ah ok. Tricky then...
> 
> Is it Quattro or FWD? I wonder if shocks from an ultra-low coilover set would work? A friend with a Quattro has Weitec and they go very low.
> 
> ...


 Its the 1.8T front wheel drive on forgot to say. I was hoping for some bolt on one really but I might give GAZ and SPAx a phone then and see what they say. Thanks for the advice. Heres quick pic, its on air btw as well. I recogine with the shortened shocks it will be 10mm lowwer at the back at least and then some work on the front will even it up. 










thats the best one I have so far :thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats pretty low! 

At least with the FWD version you don't have to deal with a coilover setup


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Thats pretty low!
> 
> At least with the FWD version you don't have to deal with a coilover setup


 Thanks  

Yeh best bit with air is it goes up, still scrape occasionally mind you but that just because it drive it low ish. Just need to find number for SPAX and GAZ now and see what they say.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gaz are on 01268 724585


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Gaz are on 01268 724585


 Thank you. Ill try and give them a call during the week if I get a chance


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Still haven't had any luck with this, anyone got any more ideas? :banghead:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gaz couldn't help? 

How about making a bracket to drop the lower shock mount lower in the axle beam? You could use some 5mm plate which would attach to the beam through the original shock mount holes and then drop out of the bottom to bolt the shock to. It would need a step to sit inside the axle but be wide enough at the bottom to still take the shock. How much shorter does it need to be? Or in this case, how much lower to mount the shock?

Short of searching scrappers or ebay for something that looks right thats all I can think of...


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Gaz couldn't help?
> 
> How about making a bracket to drop the lower shock mount lower in the axle beam? You could use some 5mm plate which would attach to the beam through the original shock mount holes and then drop out of the bottom to bolt the shock to. It would need a step to sit inside the axle but be wide enough at the bottom to still take the shock. How much shorter does it need to be? Or in this case, how much lower to mount the shock?
> 
> Short of searching scrappers or ebay for something that looks right thats all I can think of...




Gaz and Spax were both kinda unable to help without me specifying exactly every details of the shocks. There were i think 15 different measurements and specifications I had to give them. If i could find some that were in the region of 65-85mm so I could drive with them when im parked its fine they could handle that. I have been in contact with a few other companies as well but noone can supply me with just shocks.

Would the lowering of the mounts involve welding?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do you mean shorten them by 65-85mm? If so then you'd definitely need to do some welding. There are a couple of ways to do it... You could make a bracket / adapter thing which would bolt to the beam and mount the shock lower. You could modify the beam itself by welding extra material on to the bottom of it (which would do the same as the bracket but permanently). Or you could make a plate which would mount the stub axle higher on the beam, effectively lowering the car without changing the suspension at all, although its a bit of a hack. That would give you at least 10mm more track width per side, and you'd need to work out bump stops that would stop it bottoming out.

All of those ideas need you to be able to fabricate parts and / or weld bits together though.


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Do you mean shorten them by 65-85mm? If so then you'd definitely need to do some welding. There are a couple of ways to do it... You could make a bracket / adapter thing which would bolt to the beam and mount the shock lower. You could modify the beam itself by welding extra material on to the bottom of it (which would do the same as the bracket but permanently). Or you could make a plate which would mount the stub axle higher on the beam, effectively lowering the car without changing the suspension at all, although its a bit of a hack. That would give you at least 10mm more track width per side, and you'd need to work out bump stops that would stop it bottoming out.
> 
> All of those ideas need you to be able to fabricate parts and / or weld bits together though.



I mean the shocks need to be able to handle the car being 65-85mm lower. If that means that they themself needs to be that much shorter then yeh but Im not sure how they work really if im honest. I just assumed that to go that much lower you would need to take that much length of the overall length of the shock absorber. Though that could be wrong.

I dont have the tools and so on to be able to weld/ fabricate that sort of thing really. It also seems like alot of work for what I assume shock absorbers could do for me?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fair enough on the length thing. 

Technically you could do it with shocks, but if you can't find any the right size...


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Fair enough on the length thing.
> 
> Technically you could do it with shocks, but if you can't find any the right size...



Exactly if i cant find the right ones then I cant do it. 


I guess the search continues....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looking at pictures of rear beams on ebay it can't be that hard to find some different shocks that will fit - they seem to be a very simple standard design. I'd get surfing ebay looking for shocks from similar sized estates, like 5-series, Mercs, Volvos, Mondeo even, and see what you can find. B5 A4 FWD seem to be very similar actually, and do look shorter.

If you really, really, can't find something that will work I can modify a spare beam for you. It won't be cheap though. While its simple enough to do from an engineering standpoint, its time consuming making the parts and welding them up properly. Its a last resort, but doable


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Looking at pictures of rear beams on ebay it can't be that hard to find some different shocks that will fit - they seem to be a very simple standard design. I'd get surfing ebay looking for shocks from similar sized estates, like 5-series, Mercs, Volvos, Mondeo even, and see what you can find. B5 A4 FWD seem to be very similar actually, and do look shorter.
> 
> If you really, really, can't find something that will work I can modify a spare beam for you. It won't be cheap though. While its simple enough to do from an engineering standpoint, its time consuming making the parts and welding them up properly. Its a last resort, but doable



Thanks for the advice man I never thought about looking at A4 rear shocks they might supply more luck. Ill see what I can find. 

As for the beam thing, that would be only if I got desperate wouldnt want to put you out like that, seems like it would take alot of time to do. Time which I imagine could be better spent. But thank you for the offer


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you get a measurement of the length of the body of the rear shocks? I'll compare them with a few I have kicking about :thumbup:


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Can you get a measurement of the length of the body of the rear shocks? I'll compare them with a few I have kicking about :thumbup:




Well finally JOM got back to me and said they can supply rear shock for £60 a side so im going to take them up on that and see how they get on.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cool :thumbup:


----------

